# Dookie V's 1st Teal AA



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

http://espn.go.com/dickvitale/vcolumn030707All-RollsRoyce.html 

Take it for what its worth


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

I think its pretty good. He made mistakes later on, his 1st team is defintiely the best. What would urs be?


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

No doubt this is his best team, but his other were just a joke.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

moved to the lounge from Pac 10, this is more of a general discussion thread.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

there is a lot of talent there. 

Wayne for the 4th team is about right since he has yet to play a full season.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Either it's me or didnt Dee Brown get screwed outta that? :upset:


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

Vitale is a moron, but that wasn't a bad list.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

dickie v's all american teams arent worth the paper they're printed on.i actually like dick as a college basketball guy but he doesnt have a clue who should be on these teams.paul davis,who recruiting guru bob gibbons had as the best player in the class of 2002,and who was sensational at the world juniors over in greece isnt on any of the five teams,if i do the math correct that means he isnt one of the top 25 players in the country.that is either a typo or the biggest farce i've ever read on the internet.


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> i actually like dick


What were Paul Davis' stats from last year? Vitale doesn't base this off of recruiting rankings or international play, he bases this off of how well they do in college. Davis may be deserving at the end of the season, but I don't remember him doing anything in his freshman season to warrant pre season All American. Respect is earned, not given to you because you were ranked #1 by one guy.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

The teams seemed fine to me, although there is some undoubtedly some bias in the Duhon selection.

As for Davis, you have to earn pre-season all-american status. Simply put, he has not.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>pharcyde</b>!
> 
> 
> What were Paul Davis' stats from last year


7.8ppg 4.rpg 44%FG... I don't know if I'd put him as one of the top 25 players in the nation either.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

as for davis having to earn preseason aa that is a fair response.i would ask in that context how do you put sean may on the team?certainly when talking nba draft(which we're not)you dont have to earn anything do you?i think davis's numbers were better than they appeared,there was a pretty deep rotation on the spartan frontline and i thought down the stretch in the tournament he was personally repsonsable for a couple of wins.it is irrelevant to anything really but i just found it hard to see a guy who will most likely be a top 10 pick next year,or top 3 the year after, not being one of the top 25 players on some guys aa list.


----------



## harrill7 (Jul 20, 2003)

I think there may be more than 2 PFs better than the guy from Texas. 11 points and 11 boards is a double-double average, but Texas shooting lends to many boards to be had.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> i would ask in that context how do you put sean may on the team?


he shouldn't be on any of those lists either.


----------



## BaylorTMW (Jun 26, 2003)

I dont see how james Thomas can get on this list, especially before Lawrence Roberts of my bears. He averaged almost the exact number of boards per game, and double the points. I dont think either is good enough to be on this list, but THomas is rather overrated in my opinion...


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>harrill7</b>!
> I think there may be more than 2 PFs better than the guy from Texas. 11 points and 11 boards is a double-double average, but Texas shooting lends to many boards to be had.


thomas did not deserve to be that high, but i don't think there is any question that thomas is a great rebounder. on any other college team, he will still average double digit rebounds. and remember, texas has a deep frontcourt. last year(when thomas averaged 11 rebounds a game) they were playing 5 guys up front. this year they will only have 4 main big guys, so that should actually help improve his numbers.



> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> i would ask in that context how do you put sean may on the team?


may had some pretty good stats before he got hurt. he deserves to be on the list. and he is the best player on unc. with him, they were a top college team. without him, they were an average college team. and i'm sure playing in the acc doesn't hurt when vitale is putting together teams.



> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> paul davis,who recruiting guru bob gibbons had as the best player in the class of 2002,and who was sensational at the world juniors over in greece isnt on any of the five teams


i think davis deserves to be on the list somewhere. he and dee brown both deserve to on the list. but they were great against international guys. just from watching the draft, it's pretty obvious that vitale doesn't really like international players. so won't factor in how good they played against international guys when it comes to his list.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> The teams seemed fine to me, although there is some undoubtedly some bias in the Duhon selection.
> 
> As for Davis, you have to earn pre-season all-american status. Simply put, he has not.



that is true..no way that davis is a pre-season all american..


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rocketeer</b>!
> i think davis deserves to be on the list somewhere. he and dee brown both deserve to on the list. but they were great against international guys. just from watching the draft, it's pretty obvious that vitale doesn't really like international players. so won't factor in how good they played against international guys when it comes to his list.


how? have you even seen him play? he isnt even as good as people put him to be..he might be a top 20 pick but i dont think he is that good that you are talkin about him be a pre season all amercian you aint talkin about conference team we are talkin about all amercian....there is no way Davis should be on any of the list he didnt even avg over 9ppg last season..


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Four_Season_Hustler</b>!
> 
> how? have you even seen him play? he isnt even as good as people put him to be..he might be a top 20 pick but i dont think he is that good that you are talkin about him be a pre season all amercian you aint talkin about conference team we are talkin about all amercian....there is no way Davis should be on any of the list he didnt even avg over 9ppg last season..


i haven't seen him play a lot, but yes i have seen him play. if you only look at last year's stats, then he shouldn't be on the team. but he averaged 17 points per game at the junior world championships, which is more recent then the last college season. maybe he doesn't deserve to be on this list, but he deserves to be on it at least as much as duhon.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rocketeer</b>!
> 
> 
> i haven't seen him play a lot, but yes i have seen him play. if you only look at last year's stats, then he shouldn't be on the team. but he averaged 17 points per game at the junior world championships, which is more recent then the last college season. maybe he doesn't deserve to be on this list, but he deserves to be on it at least as much as duhon.


wow that is the juniors game that isnt college it has nothin to do with the preseason all amercian so why should he be up there before Duhon when Duhon is probly one of the top 10 PG in the NCAA avg 10ppg and 7apg..


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Four_Season_Hustler</b>!
> 
> 
> wow that is the juniors game that isnt college it has nothin to do with the preseason all amercian so why should he be up there before Duhon when Duhon is probly one of the top 10 PG in the NCAA avg 10ppg and 7apg..


on the one hand you say davis is probably a top 20 pick(actually projected 14th by nbadraft.net)on the other you say he shouldnt be among the top 25 players in the country going into next season,that makes no sense.davis's numbers were not great during the regular season as he was in a rotation with anagonye,ballinger and lorbek but i thought he came up big in the tournament,i would like to see him get up and down the court a little quicker but there are a lot of things about his game that coaches love;he's big,skilled,tough and coachable.we'll check back during the season and see how he's doing but for now i want him on my team.to tell you the truth when they were counting down dickie v's aa teams from 5 on down i actually thought he was going to be on the 1st team.shows what i know i guess.


----------



## PillyBigFive (Jul 24, 2003)

Now, call me biased, but Jameer Nelson should be on the first team, he is THE best true point guard in America and one of the top big game players anywhere. I know Dookie V doesn't like to give the little schools credit but how about you guys?


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

*...*

Jameer Nelson is my preseason pick for player of the year, but it has to do with "media" physchology and understanding how the polls trend throughout a year, and how the media picks up on Darling teams (which St.Joes will become)

I have St. Joes pegged as #7 by season's end (pre-tourney). Not that I think they are the 7th best team but they will be ranked highly as they will have a great record in the A-10. The A-10 is not great conference, but since St.Joes will start the season around #15-20, they will continue to rise in the polls and pass better teams that lose.

And the credit for this will all go to Jameer - the media will pick up on him like they did with Korver and Creighton this past year.

Don't get me wrong - Jameer is a great player, the above is not a slap too him. But as soon as St.Joe's cracks the top 10, which I suspect they do, he may undeservedly become the pick for player of the year.


----------



## PillyBigFive (Jul 24, 2003)

Well if your scenario comes true I will have no problem....in fact, it would be like a freakin dream come true.


----------



## The Cat (Jul 14, 2002)

Brandon Mouton needs to be on the list. No, he wasn't a true standout last season, but there's a reason he was one of the 12 players selected to the USA 21 and under team (basically the top 12 players in college basketball). He's athletic, he rebounds, he plays good defense, and he scores. He averaged about 14 ppg last season, but should be poised for a big season as the top option (because Ford left). If any of you saw the Final Four, he was absolutely terrific against Syracuse...

As a top option, I wouldn't be surprised if he got 19 points, 5 rebounds and 3 assists. He might not be on one of the top three AA teams to start the season, but I'm betting he will be at the end of the season.


----------



## BigMike (Jun 12, 2002)

Personally, I like Dick's team.

I agree with Chris Thomas ahead of Jameer Nelson.

Okafor is my pick for preseason POY.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Yes, Emeka Okafor is my odds on choice to be POY and I think the whole UCONN team could win it all as well. Talik Brown,Emeka, and Ben Gordon..man what a team. Just htink if Charlie V. turns out, think how good they will be.


----------

